# First Live Music Event - Questions to ask and what to consider



## bINGLe (Mar 11, 2017)

Hi all,

I'm going to be getting involved in my first "professional" shoot next month.

I say professional as I have been asked to join several other photographers to shoot 3 day music festival (several hours X 3 days). So, although it will be a job for a client, I will not be the only / primary photographer.

The work will be made up generally of candid shots of crowd and festival goers: at the music gigs and in general. The will also be the opportunity to take some shots of bands performing.
The vast majority of locations will be in old mill building - daytime and night.
The will be professional event lighting and good lighting throughout, at all locations (shots, coloured, strobe, etc).
There will generally be high energy rock, metal and punk bands. Crowd to suit the music.

My questions to you all are:

*As it's my first photography job, and I've been incredibly lucky, and given a huge amount of trust (based on meeting with the organiser and discussing my advanced-beginner level and eagerness), I've assumed that I won't even mention expecting payment for any work.
I consider this an invaluable opportunity for experience and hopefully more work, not a means to make money.
Do you agree?

*I want to go back and ask the organiser what work is expected (specifically what their expectations are). In terms of what, where, how, when.
How do I word this professionally?

*As above I'm competent in the use of equipment and composition: consider myself to be advanced-beginner.
What general advice would you give for preparation and during the shoot?

*Anything else you think might be relevant


----------



## tirediron (Mar 14, 2017)

1.  I expect that is the case.  I don't agree with it, but that's the reality of the age.  There are so many people who want to photograph <anything> that events like this no longer have to worry about paying for coverage.  Even if you did ask, I doubt you'd get anything except shown to the door and the next person called in to take your place.

2.  Pretty much just like that:  Find out if they're going to schedule you, or it's up to you as the photographers.  I've worked both kind of gigs.  I prefer being told where to go (and there's no shortage people in line to do that!), because while it's often more interesting to shoot what you want, when you have to photographers arguing over an event, it turns into a huge pain.  Ask them how many images they expect and shoot at least twice that number, what the intended size/use will be and if there are any VIPs or key shots they want.  Don't try and be fancy, just ask the questions in plain, straight-forward English,

3.  Make sure your gear is ready.  Batteries charged (with spares), lots of cards, double check your bag to make sure it's all there, organize your bag so your 'go to' gear is right where you need it, and visit the venue in advance to get familiar with each location.  Plan your shoots and examine sight lines; look for poles, beams, etc... things that will block the shot, and ask organizers what additional things will be in the space at event time.

4.  Practice your low-light work.  Make sure you know your camera's high-ISO ability and practice shooting in low-light conditions.  I would STRONGLY recommend the purchase of a TTL cable so you can get your speedlight OFF of the camera for candid work.


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 14, 2017)

I would coordinate with the other photogs a tactical and strategic plan to shoot the event.  I am assuming the organizers want every band photographed, so make sure every band gets assigned a photog.  If the event has multiple stages, this can get a bit complicated, so write down the schedule of events and who is covering said event.

For the bands, always get a few boring standard shots of the overall band performing.










Get those at the start.

Then you free to go for the good stuff, the creative stuff, the hard to get stuff, the individual band members stuff:

Shooting Long and Tight










Shooting Tough Lighting










Change Your Focus










Shooting w/ Slow Shutter










Good Luck.


----------

